# storm



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i was just wondering who is going out hunting on friday??? i know i will be out there


----------



## Duck_Dodgers (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll be out! Gonna try Bear River refuge for the first time ever. Gonna try and get my first Swan. Good luck to you and any one else deticated enough to weather this storm.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i always seem to have the best hunts in the nastiest weather. that and there isn't very many people out


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be out. It sounds like my kind of weather


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

i'm going out finally i got all my grades to A's


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Im going out......Not for birds, but with a fine looking Gal. I think I'll sit by the fire with a warm blanket, and Gal. :lol:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be out there. Hopefully if the timing of the storm works out it will be great. This is the first time I have been able to work out some time off with an impending storm on the horizon.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im heading out for some geese and if some ducks ome by they just might get hammerd. good luck all.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not going out on Friday... but I'll be out after the storm. Went out yesterday... and it just isn't cold enough yet this year.... come on hard freeze!!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

By the looks of this weekend's weather RR you will be getting your wish. Up here at least it is forcast to be hovering around 0 Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights. That will freeze shiz up quick. Cache Valley folks better get out in the storm Friday if they want to hunt over water.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel, heard it was raining outside right now and it'll probably turn into snow later tonight... that should put a nice slick cover on things if this storm blows in, blows out and leaves us with starry nights.... that should lock it all up pretty tight. 8) Thought it was cold enough already but down here in the valley, I guess not cold enough to push birds to where I thought they'd be. :?


----------



## SEEK AND DESTROY (Nov 13, 2007)

We'll be out friday and sat, hopefully it will be cold enough for the old reliable goose spot to produce for the first time this year...........


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll be out tomorrow morning. I'm thinking Farmington. Anyone seeing any swans at FB? I would appreciate a PM if you've got any good info about where they might be. Good luck you all tomorrow. I hope this is a real storm and not just the weather man's fantasy. 8)


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Duck_Dodgers said:


> I'll be out! Gonna try Bear River refuge for the first time ever. Gonna try and get my first Swan. Good luck to you and any one else deticated enough to weather this storm.


you and every other tom, dick and harry will be sitting on the 1A dike i guess. just to give you a heads up i havent seen that many swans flying at the BRBR this year compared to last. i've only seen two get shot. i have hunted the BRBR alot this year and it is slow for swans....ohh and the refuge officer (greg mullin) said they will be out patroling the dike real hard this weekend. 10 shell limit on the dikes of 1A and 2C, i told him to check the shell limit on those guys, all they do is sit and shoot at everything flying over, even if its 100+yards. if it were me i would go with 2C but thats just me!

good luck and have fun fighting for your 20 yards of dike space! if your not hunting the dike...sorry for the classification. the center unit 2 is your best bet for a swan to decoy....


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

What a day!!! If you weren't out today, you missed a good shoot! I only shot at 1 swan (missed), but I towed back a limit of ducks. Shot way too many shells (couldn't hit my own butt with both hands today :roll: ). Took me 11 shots to connect on the first bird. I finally got myself straightened out. Last three ducks were consecutive shots (good thing, I only had two shells left). Ended up with 1 greenhead, 1 drake widgeon, 4 drake GWT, and one hen. I guess the swan gets a pardon till I draw another tag.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i had a short day today got called into work so i only got to hunt for about an hour............ only fired 1 shot but i got a goose so it was worth it


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

It was a great day to be out. We managed 12 birds 1 pinny 2 mallards and 9 bald plates. Also like wolleybugger not to hot of shooting. Forgot how fast those birds can move with a 30 mile an hour tail wind.


----------

